
Bitcoin price dips below $5000 - granaldo
https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/bitcoin
======
taralx
I saw this and was interested, but the link sadly only goes to a price chart
with no discussion. It would be nice to know _why_ it is dropping, or at least
why people _think_ it's dropping.

~~~
thewizardofaus
Because all bubbles eventually go pop.

